# Sed



## schlawiner (28. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

mit 


```
sed 's/[^[[:digit:]]\+/\ /g'
```

werden lediglich aus einem String die Zahlen angezeigt.

wie mache ich das wenn die Zahlen einen . enthalten

z.B

1.56


----------



## Technipion (29. Juli 2020)

Ich habe auf die Schnelle das hier gefunden:

https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/127553
Dort wird das hier vorgeschlagen:

```
sed -r 's/.* ([0-9]+\.*[0-9]*).*?/\1/' infile.txt > outfile.txt
```

Geht ja eigentlich nur um den regulären Ausdruck...

Gruß Technipion


----------

